# A second run at the Aquarium



## robbins.photo (Dec 27, 2016)

Learned a lot from my first roll through, hopefully that reflects in the images I got this time around.  Either way had a ball this weekend 




DSC_4663 by Todd Robbins, on Flickr




DSC_4578 by Todd Robbins, on Flickr




DSC_4304 by Todd Robbins, on Flickr




DSC_4201 by Todd Robbins, on Flickr


----------



## Overread (Dec 27, 2016)

REALLY good shots - aquariums I've always found very challenging because they are the nasty combo of very dim conditions; moving subjects and often very little working room coupled with dealing with the haze/issues that shooting through thick glass can present - so these are great shots.

I'd be interested in hearing what settings nad how you approached shooting these as well as if you did anything out of the ordinary in editing - sadly I only visit aquariums once or so a year so often as not each time I go its like going again for the first time and I only get in the swing of things near the end (if ever)


----------



## robbins.photo (Dec 27, 2016)

Overread said:


> REALLY good shots - aquariums I've always found very challenging because they are the nasty combo of very dim conditions; moving subjects and often very little working room coupled with dealing with the haze/issues that shooting through thick glass can present - so these are great shots.
> 
> I'd be interested in hearing what settings nad how you approached shooting these as well as if you did anything out of the ordinary in editing - sadly I only visit aquariums once or so a year so often as not each time I go its like going again for the first time and I only get in the swing of things near the end (if ever)



Thanks Over.. greatly appreciated..  

Well I was shooting the 70-200mm 2.8.  I shot wide open, which I don't do all that often, shot as close to the subjects as I could get at 70mm mostly for the most DOF I could achieve wide open using that lens. 

I used the camera raw filter in photoshop to reduce noise and added some dehazing, then when needed cloned out those little specks you always get of light reflecting off either the glass or the water.  Tough part was guessing shutter speed, For the big, slow moving guy I dropped it all the way down to 1/80, the shark I think was in the 1/160 range, fastest I went was for the penguin at 1/320.  Much past that my ISO would go into the nose bleed section and the pictures just wouldn't turn out the way I wanted them.

So yup, much higher miss percentage than normal because of the lighting conditions, but all in all was pretty happy with the results.


----------



## goooner (Dec 27, 2016)

Excellent shots, the exif are on flicker. I find that at some angles my Tammy 70-200 really struggles with chroma. I will update my Leipzig zoo thread with a few aquarium shots, but none as good as these!


----------



## Overread (Dec 27, 2016)

Yeah lens choice is a bit of a nightmare; and from a practical depth of field stand point chances are f2 is probably as wide as one would like to go - so even those bright primes might not offer a huge bonus (though might find auto focusing a bit easier). 

Shutter speeds are interesting and quit varied too - if you're at the 70mm end then might be the 28-75mm might be a better tool; or did you find that the reach of the 70-200m was preferable for some shots


----------



## robbins.photo (Dec 27, 2016)

goooner said:


> Excellent shots, the exif are on flicker. I find that at some angles my Tammy 70-200 really struggles with chroma. I will update my Leipzig zoo thread with a few aquarium shots, but none as good as these!



Don't sell yourself short, your zoo thread is awesome.  Some really top notch shots in there.


----------



## MSnowy (Dec 27, 2016)

Very nice!


----------



## robbins.photo (Dec 27, 2016)

Overread said:


> Yeah lens choice is a bit of a nightmare; and from a practical depth of field stand point chances are f2 is probably as wide as one would like to go - so even those bright primes might not offer a huge bonus (though might find auto focusing a bit easier).
> 
> Shutter speeds are interesting and quit varied too - if you're at the 70mm end then might be the 28-75mm might be a better tool; or did you find that the reach of the 70-200m was preferable for some shots



The 28-75 I found didn't really work out all that well.. but I think a lot of that was me rather than the lens.  Found I was zooming in and out a lot and focusing on that rather than on other things.  Strangely enough I found it worked a lot better to use the 70-200mm more along the lines of a prime, set it at 2.8 / 70 mm and then shoot from there.  If I needed too I could zoom in further, but it sort of made me get far enough back that a lot of the glare/reflections from the glass weren't nearly as evident.


----------



## Overread (Dec 27, 2016)

I do find it odd sometimes with a smaller lens I find it harder to hold just because I hvae to nestle my left hand so close to the camera; even though the weight is more central it feels harder to hold; whilst a longer lens I've got something at more comfortable range to just grip and hold (even though its heavier on the front).

Might be a symptom of not shooting enough with smaller lenses


----------



## robbins.photo (Dec 27, 2016)

Overread said:


> I do find it odd sometimes with a smaller lens I find it harder to hold just because I hvae to nestle my left hand so close to the camera; even though the weight is more central it feels harder to hold; whilst a longer lens I've got something at more comfortable range to just grip and hold (even though its heavier on the front).
> 
> Might be a symptom of not shooting enough with smaller lenses



I run into the same thing - I really love my 28-75 for certain things but I shoot with the 70-200mm about 85% of the time or more, so when I mount that tiny little lens on there it just feels awkward.  

I also noticed that my best results in aquarium shooting require an almost 180 degree turn around from how I normally shoot at the zoo.  Usually with the big cats I'm moving around quite a bit to get the right shot, and trying to get as close to the glass as I can - with the aquarium I've found it was much better to get a good vantage point further away from the glass and then stay put.  Let the fish come to me.


----------



## Gary A. (Dec 27, 2016)

Much much better set than the first.  These look as if you were using a Nikonos.


----------



## robbins.photo (Dec 27, 2016)

Gary A. said:


> Much much better set than the first.  These look as if you were using a Nikonos.



Lol... Thanks Gary.  Unfortunately I checked, they have some sort of crazy rule about not diving into the tank with the fish.  I tried to explain, hey, I bought a membership.. but ya, no joy there...


----------



## Gary A. (Dec 27, 2016)

robbins.photo said:


> Gary A. said:
> 
> 
> > Much much better set than the first.  These look as if you were using a Nikonos.
> ...


That's where you screwed up ...  Never check.


----------



## robbins.photo (Dec 27, 2016)

Gary A. said:


> That's where you screwed up ...  Never check.



Lol.. well I actually got into the habit of checking when I discovered I was spending a lot of the money I could be putting towards new lenses on bail...


----------



## ZombiesniperJr (Dec 27, 2016)

Nice set


----------



## jcdeboever (Dec 27, 2016)

These are fantastic!


----------



## robbins.photo (Dec 27, 2016)

MSnowy said:


> Very nice!





ZombiesniperJr said:


> Nice set





jcdeboever said:


> These are fantastic!



Thanks folks.  Learned a lot from that first go around, and even quite a bit from this second time through.  Hopefully will be able to up the keeper percentage with some additional practice.


----------



## Overread (Dec 27, 2016)

Yeah I find if I can repeat visit an event or site or situation it leads to quick improvements. The real challenge is when its once in a blue moon that you do something because once the cogs of improvement start turning the event is likely nearly if not already over.


----------



## smoke665 (Dec 27, 2016)

Wow these are really good. I struggle with aquarium shots between the glass and the lighting can never seem to know what color the fish actually are.


----------



## robbins.photo (Dec 27, 2016)

smoke665 said:


> Wow these are really good. I struggle with aquarium shots between the glass and the lighting can never seem to know what color the fish actually are.



I have found aquarium shooting has it's own set of challenges, that's for sure.. lol   I went with auto white balance, CWA for metering.  Seemed to work out fairly well.


----------



## photo1x1.com (Dec 28, 2016)

Great images. I particularely like the shark. You´d have a hard time getting this kind of shot in the open sea .


----------



## Peeb (Dec 28, 2016)

Have you tried actually pressing your lens to the glass (is that allowed?)

I was shooting blowing snow from indoors at a public venue and the only way I could escape reflective light was to do this and it worked out well for me on that occasion.

Great set- enjoyed them all- especially liked the color in #2.


----------



## SquarePeg (Dec 28, 2016)

Great stuff!  That first one is killer.


----------



## robbins.photo (Dec 28, 2016)

photo1x1.com said:


> Great images. I particularely like the shark. You´d have a hard time getting this kind of shot in the open sea .



Without being eaten?  Ya.... probably.. lol


----------



## robbins.photo (Dec 28, 2016)

Peeb said:


> Have you tried actually pressing your lens to the glass (is that allowed?)
> 
> I was shooting blowing snow from indoors at a public venue and the only way I could escape reflective light was to do this and it worked out well for me on that occasion.
> 
> Great set- enjoyed them all- especially liked the color in #2.



My first go I did try pressing the lens to the glass - with very limited success.  Not sure if it's the lighting in the aquarium, or some reflective/refractive property of the water behind the glass, etc - but the images didn't come out well at all.  It was very difficult to get shots that close to the glass and they contained a lot of little spots of reflections that had to be processed out later in post.

I found that by backing up and shooting from a bit more of a distance I got much better results.  Can't say this would be true for all aquariums of course, but at least for the one at the Henry Doorly being further away from the glass actually worked better.


----------



## robbins.photo (Dec 28, 2016)

SquarePeg said:


> Great stuff!  That first one is killer.



A killer.. lol.. ya, I see what you did there.. 

Thanks, had a great time, will most likely hit the aquarium again this weekend schedule permitting.


----------



## Frank F. (Dec 28, 2016)

Biodiversity is always fascinating. Pghotographically 4304 the fish swimming a curve is most pleasing to my eyes


----------



## robbins.photo (Dec 28, 2016)

Frank F. said:


> Biodiversity is always fascinating. Pghotographically 4304 the fish swimming a curve is most pleasing to my eyes



Always good to hear I made somebodies eyes happy... lol.  Thanks Frank


----------



## Nevermore1 (Dec 28, 2016)

robbins.photo said:


> Peeb said:
> 
> 
> > Have you tried actually pressing your lens to the glass (is that allowed?)
> ...



These are great photos!  I have noticed that it does depend on the aquarium and in some cases the individual tanks as to whether or not putting the lens up to the glass work.  I will usually use a lens hood and press that to the glass and it will sometimes work.  My biggest issue with aquariums is usually the lighting, I need to invest in a faster lens for them one of these days.  My 2nd biggest issue is having to clean all the kid slobber off the glass, I'm the parent you will always hear yelling at their kids that the employees don't get paid enough to have to clean their fingerprints off the windows/tanks.

You are very lucky that you're near Henry Doorly!  I went a little over a year ago and can't wait to go back.  I didn't get to go see the aquarium but if it's as nice as the rest of the zoo I'm sure its worth the trip.  My husband and I hit it up on our way home from visiting a friend in Omaha, I made him stop on our way out of town.  We were supposed to go our first full day there but ended up in the ER when he had an allergic reaction to something.  We got on the road much later than we planned but it was more than worth the delay!


----------



## robbins.photo (Dec 28, 2016)

Nevermore1 said:


> These are great photos!



Thanks Never 



> You are very lucky that you're near Henry Doorly!  I went a little over a year ago and can't wait to go back.  I didn't get to go see the aquarium but if it's as nice as the rest of the zoo I'm sure its worth the trip.  My husband and I hit it up on our way home from visiting a friend in Omaha, I made him stop on our way out of town.  We were supposed to go our first full day there but ended up in the ER when he had an allergic reaction to something.  We got on the road much later than we planned but it was more than worth the delay!



Next time your plan on being in town give me a shout.  Maybe we can meet up at the zoo.


----------



## Nevermore1 (Dec 28, 2016)

robbins.photo said:


> Nevermore1 said:
> 
> 
> > These are great photos!
> ...



Thanks! I will.  I hope to come out maybe this Spring for at least a few days.  One of my best friends from HS lives there now and I am trying to get out there to see her at least once a year.  My husband wants to maybe eventually move somewhere out in that area.


----------



## BlackSheep (Dec 28, 2016)

Fantastic shots! I've tried & failed at getting anything good from our local aquarium in Toronto. Thanks for sharing what you did, I'm going to try that on my next attempt.


----------



## robbins.photo (Dec 28, 2016)

BlackSheep said:


> Fantastic shots! I've tried & failed at getting anything good from our local aquarium in Toronto. Thanks for sharing what you did, I'm going to try that on my next attempt.


Would love to see what you come back with from your next trip.  

Sent from my N9518 using Tapatalk


----------



## BlackSheep (Dec 28, 2016)

Lol if I come up with anything decent I'll be sure to post them!


----------

